
How Loud Are Your Headphones? - CapitalistCartr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/06/health/how-loud-are-your-apple-iphone-headphones.html
======
internaut
I can recommend Puro Sound Labs.

[https://purosound.com/products/iem-200-studio-grade-in-
ear-h...](https://purosound.com/products/iem-200-studio-grade-in-ear-
headphones)

They do a nice reasonably priced line of headphones and earphones which won't
exceed 85 dB. They also sell an adapter for 20 bucks if you already have
headphones.

The sound quality is good. I wouldn't recommend db logic earphones because
although they volume limit to 85 dB the sound quality isn't great.

